# Diva cats/sissy cats



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So does anyone here has a cat that is a diva or a sissy cat? I do!!!! lol If I put a pink hat on her head, she probably won't give a crap. lol

Vinnie can be a little sissy too. lol


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo seems to like my pink towels,blanket,and a pink bag for my Ocarina.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Umm --I don't think so.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Diva according to Webster's dictionary is: a distinguished female singer or slang for a Prima Donna.
Diva according to Urban Dictionary means: selfish, spoiled, and overly dramatic.

Sissy according to Webster's Dictionary is: an effeminate boy or man or a timid or cowardly person.
Sissy according to urban dictionary means: to be a wimp, wussy, weakling or a boy or man who enjoys little girls clothing.


So no, MowMOw doesn't fit into any of those categories......


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha was both, she was gorgeous and knew it, she would lie on my bed just out of easy reach so if I wanted to pet her I had to make an effort.
But she was also a big sissy girl at heart and didn't have a mean bone in her body, when Little Chiquita would go bonkers from seeing a cat through the window she didn't want any part of it even though she was twice her size.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say Tuffy is either of those - he loves to act like he owns the place but will also love his cuddle time - more so now in the new place for some reason.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Diva according to Urban Dictionary means: selfish, spoiled, and overly dramatic.
> .


That is definitely my cats.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Punkin is a DIVA. Our grandaughter has her now & she is an only cat. She likes it much better. Pixel is our sissy. A Maine **** (little guy tho) who swishes and struts his way thru life. Loves his pink harness with the rhinestones and leash & struts his stuff when on his walkies. Loooves his combing & grooming. Screams bloody murder when any of the other cats dare to not take him seriously. Is daddy's boy and nobody ever forgets it. Grandaughters have put bows on him & he liked it.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

No, mine's not sissy or sassy cats; Catty just like big fluffy blankets


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Jan Rebecca said:


> I wouldn't say Tuffy is either of those - he loves to act like he owns the place but will also love his cuddle time - more so now in the new place for some reason.


Aw! What about Satin? Was she anything like that.

Lol I'm hearing some funny stories. XD


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Total diva. Hates the outdoors, wouldnt get caught dead anywhere else than all the comfiest spots in the apartment. Was very surprised to see her daintily test the ground of the rainy balcony just now and nip out in the drizzle, but when she returned seconds later with a treat in her mouth that she'd knocked down from her tree, I realized why.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Paulw: lol I knew it she was a Diva. lol


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Alice is MOST DEFINITELY a diva. She thinks the world owes her lots of canned food and catnip.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Alice a Diva. lol I think most girl cats are divas. XD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Huge said:


> No.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

paulw said:


> Only thing missing from that picture would be me fanning her with a big palm leaf, lol


What about Pink blankets??? XD Misa loves anything thats Pink.. That little weirdo( Not rosie. lol)


----------



## Emmz (Jun 23, 2011)

Honey is definitely a diva!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Diva according to Urban Dictionary means: selfish, spoiled, and overly dramatic.


This is Rochelle, especially the part about being overly dramatic. You should hear her at nail clipping time...you'd think we were murdering her. XD I suppose the spoiled part is my fault...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle's diva pic...on her back in warm laundry. She looks like she needs a servant or two.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, is so appalled by this "Diva" stuff he has to cover his eyes. Sure he has a heated inside house and an insulated outside house, along with various beds for different seasons - but he shows he is a "Manly Man" by going out in below zero weather and running with the foxes. Of course he does show up in the morning for his breakfast of cat food and heated sliced deli-beef - his sliced deli-turkey treat at lunch, and his cheese at night before he leaves for the woods!

Explain that "servant" thing again!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Diva according to Webster's dictionary is: a distinguished female singer or slang for a Prima Donna.
> Diva according to Urban Dictionary means: selfish, spoiled, and overly dramatic.
> 
> Sissy according to Webster's Dictionary is: an effeminate boy or man or a timid or cowardly person.
> ...


Today was the first show for my Callie kitty...who I have found out is really a silver/brown/patched tabby.....and disovered that she is a "PRINCESS!!!" and not a DIVA....and therefore shall be lording over me at home and not at shows...too bad too...the judges did like her....but these Princesses...they can be soooooo fickle.....lol.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Time Bandit: She so looks like a Diva like that. XD

@Goldtanker: Lol I thought Diva's are only pertaining to girls. I usually label sissy cats for boys, but okay.


----------

